
Fund Sold Palantir Stock Well Below Last Valuation - JumpCrisscross
https://www.theinformation.com/fund-sold-palantir-stock-well-below-last-valuation
======
Alex3917
When did they buy the stock? The valuation only really applies to the last
round of investors, the stock of earlier investors is usually going to be
valued at a lower price since it's more risky or whatever.

